# Need your suugestions for Woosletown



## Kleintiervilla*de (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello All,

we would highly appreciate your critics & suggestions reg. our prototype
for a small animal village:










Thanks bunches 

Igor
Kleintiervilla.de


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How tall are the walls cause by the looks of it my hammies would get hold of the bits attaching the walls and climb out..


----------



## Kleintiervilla*de (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

If, we do them in different hights & wides to fit different small Animals needs


----------

